
Ethiopia turns off internet nationwide as students sit exams - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/31/ethiopia-turns-off-internet-students-sit-exams
======
I_am_neo
I love this idea, maybe the world can take note, universal holiday or
something

